# Pxeboot and Windows DHCP



## ftomza (Mar 13, 2009)

Good day!

We have the following configuration
FreeBSD 7.1 (NFS Server)

pxeboot, compiled with the support tftp

Windows 2003 Server (DHCP, TFTP)

How to make pxeboot take parameters, such as "root-path", from the dhcp server that is running Windows.
If you use native dhcp server, everything works!

This is required to boot diskless station


----------



## tingo (Mar 13, 2009)

Since this is a Windows question (you are using the DHCP service in Windows) you will probably get more and better answers in a Windows forum.


----------



## ftomza (Mar 14, 2009)

Then a friend put the question.

First.
Who did a link to diskless freebsd + windows dhcp, loading on the NFS.

Second.
Conducted analysis of packages sent pxeboot dhcp server when it starts. It turned out that he does not send option PARAMETR REQUEST. This option is responsible for the transfer of parameters that need to allocate dhcp client, for example root_path. Therefore, neither the windows dhcp server did not send in the reply.

Further analysis conducted with the use of a DHCP server from the ports. As it turned out, with the treatment the client to the server, the server gives it to all options that are available from the server.


----------

